# The Ukelele Band of Great Britain



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Fantastic covers.........very entertaining group.
Very popular at the Folk Festivals.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've seen them a number of times at 'The Stables' Wavendon. Brilliant and amusing every time.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Enjoyed that. :thumb::thumb:


----------

